# a rather pointless video of Tito running a long mark



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Tito is a beautiful dog. He moved pretty fast! Great job Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, this was after he'd already been running for almost a full hour. He really moves when there are live birds out there 



boomers_dawn said:


> Tito is a beautiful dog. He moved pretty fast! Great job Tito.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It was fun seeing Tito in action!

On your question--see if this post helps: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-do-i-upload-youtube-video.html#post1392736


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Tito!! He looks great  

Sometimes watching the videos, I wonder if the dogs can hear our whistles in the wind but Tito had no problem


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, I think he's a keeper! He sure moves nice and effortlessly.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan says at this point they don't need to hear the whistle, they know what to do. I think it gives me something to do while I'm waiting for him to come back 



Sunrise said:


> Go Tito!! He looks great
> 
> Sometimes watching the videos, I wonder if the dogs can hear our whistles in the wind but Tito had no problem


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Anne, that sounds like just what I'm looking for. I'll go check it out!



Dallas Gold said:


> It was fun seeing Tito in action!
> 
> On your question--see if this post helps: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-do-i-upload-youtube-video.html#post1392736


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I still enjoyed watching Tito! Even if he is just a dot most of the time!


----------

